# Ngôi nhà gây ấn tượng với mẫu tủ sách tiện dụng và sành điệu



## vyngantype (16/7/21)

Ngôi nhà gây ấn tượng với mẫu tủ sách tiện dụng và sành điệu Những chiếc tủ sách độc đáo này không chỉ khơi gợi cảm hứng đọc của chủ nhân mà còn khiến nhà bạn trông đẹp và sành điệu hơn. Bạn là người yêu thích đọc sách? Bạn có một không gian cố định trong Căn hộ Stella En Tropic và muốn tận dụng nó để đặt vào một chiếc kệ thật bắt mắt? Hãy tham khảo những mẫu thiết kế dưới đây, chắc chắn nó sẽ mang lại cho bạn nhiều cảm hứng để xây dựng cho mình một kệ sách ưng ý. Chuyên mục Kita Group Bình Tân hy vọng những chiếc kệ độc đáo này sẽ góp phần tô điểm cho căn nhà cũng như thể hiện phong cách của bạn nhé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chiếc tủ sách hình thành trên ý tưởng một khung xương ham đọc sách. Thật thoải mái và dễ chịu với kiểu thiết kế này đúng không? Nó sẽ rất khả thi nếu bạn có một không gian rộng rãi trong căn nhà của mình. Đây là chiếc kệ sách được làm bằng nhựa dẻo, có độ uốn cong tốt và rất phù hợp cho những căn phòng có diện tích nhỏ. Bạn có thể hình dung ra chiếc kệ sách này được thiết kế dựa trên ý tưởng từ hình dáng một con… mọt sách không? Chiếc kệ được tạo ra từ gỗ với hoa văn đẹp và được đánh bóng cẩn thận, tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết. Xem ra chiếc kệ với thiết kế điệu đà này một lúc có thể đảm đương hai nhiệm vụ: làm nơi đặt sách và cả trang trí cho căn phòng thêm đẹp đẽ. Những ai yêu thích tháp nghiêng Pisa chắc sẽ rất thích thú khi liên tưởng với chiếc kệ này. Nó vừa có thể giúp bạn cất giữ sách, ngoài ra còn có nhiều ngăn để đựng CD hay những vật dụng khác rất tiện lợi. Tuy diện tích trong mỗi ô có phần hạn chế nhưng ít ra nó đã đáp ứng được phần nào yêu cầu thích độc đáo của bạn. Ưu điểm lớn nhất của chiếc kệ độc đáo này là những sợi dây có thể được tùy chỉnh theo sở thích của chủ nhân. Bạn có thể linh động điều chỉnh sao cho hợp lý và cảm thấy thích thú nhất. Một thiết kế phù hợp cho những ai theo “chủ nghĩa xê dịch”. Hãy phát huy trí tưởng tượng của mình và hình dung xem chiếc kệ sách này lấy ý tưởng từ đâu? Đó là hình dạng xoắn kép của phân tử AND. Nhà thiết kế mẫu này hy vọng nó sẽ phát huy “gen ham đọc sách” của chủ nhân chiếc kệ. Bên cạnh đó, kiểu dáng này làm cho chiếc kệ mềm mại và rất lạ mắt. Mẫu thiết kế này được lấy ý tưởng từ những tổ ong và được xây ẩn vào bức tường nhà bạn. Kệ sách này vừa giúp bạn tiết kiệm được rất nhiều không gian, lại còn mang ý nghĩa nhắc nhở chủ nhân: hãy tích cực đọc sách giống như những chú ong cần mẫn hút nhụy hoa mỗi ngày… Không gian nhà bạn quá chật hẹp nhưng bạn lại là người đam mê sưu tầm sách? Hãy thử tham khảo mẫu thiết kế dự án Kita Bình Tân này xem, một kệ sách trên… trần nhà cũng rất thú vị đấy! Nó vừa giúp bạn tiết kiệm diện tích hơn nữa lại vô cùng độc đáo.


----------

